# Predator's Gold - Phillip Reeve



## Mark Robson (Apr 4, 2005)

For any who have not read 'Mortal Engines' by Phillip Reeve - read it!  It's a wonderful mixture of sci-fi and fantasy mixed with good old fashioned derring do.  It is also a pre-requisite to reading this wonderful sequel, 'Predator's Gold'.

Enter the world of the future.  Many years have passed since the holocaust.  The topography of the world has changed drastically and mankind has adapted to the new world in a typically inventive new way - mobile cities.  In Mortal Engines we are told the story of how London, now a seven tiered city with St Paul's Cathedral on the top level, sets out from it's hiding place in the hills of England on a strange mission.  Only those on the highest tier know what is going on.  The bigger cities have got wind that London is on the move and are moving in for the kill - it's a city eat city world, after all!

Without spoiling the stunning story of Mortal Engines, Predator's Gold hits the ground running and doesn't stop.  Here we are introduced to the ice cities of the frozen north and the practice of 'shopping in' the smaller, choicer, ice cities to the huge, multilevel cities that prey on them.  Hence the bounty payment - predator's gold.  This is the story of Anchorage, a small, but rich city that decides to make a run for it across the great expanses of ice between Iceland and Greenland towards the land that used to be known as Canada.  Phillip Reeve weaves a great story, with colourful characters in a fast moving, easy to read style that will leave you gagging for more... and you're in luck.  His latest addition to this series has just released in hardback with the title 'Infernal Machines'.  I will be paying a visit to my local bookshop imminently.  

This is top notch writing.  It may be aimed at the teenage market, but Phillip Reeve creates stories that can be enjoyed by readers of all ages.  A highly recommended author and series.


----------



## Neon (Apr 4, 2005)

Sounds like pretty interesting stuff and a very unique idea.  I will be adding this to my (ever growing) list of great books to read!  Thanks Mark.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 14, 2007)

I think I liked _Mortal Engines_ better -- possibly because the concept was still fresh -- but they are both extraordinary books.


----------



## misterwong (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like pretty interesting stuff and a very unique idea


----------

